# How to convert video to iPhone 6 Plus?



## Frankwer (Sep 15, 2014)

Wow finally I could upgrade my mobile phone to iPhone 6 Plus. Bigger screen, high resolution and long standby hours. It would be fabulous to watch videos on it. Only one question bothering me: how I could watch my video collections on iPhone 6 Plus. Do I have to use any video converter software? Which is the best iPhone 6 video converter then?


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have these videos on your present phone? Or are they presently sitting on your computer? 

Shouldn&#8217;t be a problem as you can include them on your phone using iTunes when you transfer your information from the old to the new.


----------



## artov (Sep 15, 2014)

Why do you have to convert them? Why not use VLC instead?


----------



## mamameya (Sep 16, 2014)

To watch videos on iPhone 6, generally you need to convert video to iPhone 6 accepted video formats first. You can try Macx video converter pro. It can convert video to MP4, MOV formats so you can add them to iTunes and then sync to iPhone 6.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 17, 2014)

Handbrake does an incredible job (though it doesn't have presets for the new iPhones as of yet) and it's free.

Since the iPhone 6 has true 1080p resolution, the "AppleTV 3" Handbrake preset should do the trick for 1080p content.


----------



## Frankwer (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks for your response. I will follow your advice and find the best solution.


----------



## Rockin (Oct 24, 2014)

+1 for Handbrake, it has always produced iOS friendly movies


----------



## Mikuro (Oct 24, 2014)

I highly recommend VLC. It'll play nearly anything, and managing files is so much easier than syncing movies from iTunes. And it's free.

Handbrake is great for what it does, but re-encoding is time-consuming and necessarily entails a loss in quality. Why bother when you can play your movies as-is with no trouble? VLC is a must-have.


----------



## emma24xia (Dec 10, 2014)

Frankwer said:


> Wow finally I could upgrade my mobile phone to iPhone 6 Plus. Bigger screen, high resolution and long standby hours. It would be fabulous to watch videos on it. Only one question bothering me: how I could watch my video collections on iPhone 6 Plus. Do I have to use any video converter software? Which is the best iPhone 6 video converter then?



If your videos are MP4, MOV or M4V files, no need for video converter software because they are supported by iPhone 6 Plus, transfer videos to iPhone 6Plus via iTunes. If the videos are DVD, Blu-ray or other unsupported video format, either transcode using converter software or install media player like VLC on iPhone 6 Plus in order to watch them.


----------



## Adison Ross (Jan 18, 2015)

Why don’t you try Handbrake software? It open source free tool to convert videos. Moreover, free demo version can be tried. Apart from it, other video converter tools like Miro, QuickTime can be used without downloading anything.


----------



## Genaold (Apr 30, 2015)

Handbrake can do the job well. Or if you want to do more video editing work and extract music from the original file, you can try macx video converter free. You can download it from Softonic.


----------



## Bobjones (Sep 14, 2015)

For most videos, you don't need to convert them because there are many third-party video players apps for iPhone 6 plus that enables the playback of more exotic formats. You can refer to the article here to get your choice.


----------

